# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Panasonic VCR service manual

## pamig

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.... Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το VCR της Panasonic  μοντέλο NV-L20ER. Έπειτα από διακοπή ρεύματος δεν ανοίγει. Θέλω να τσεκάρω την τροφοδοσία του και θελω να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το service manual του...Καμία βοήθεια ;

----------

